# Ghoulish badgers digging up bones



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is kinda weird.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new.../Badgers-dig-up-human-bones-in-graveyard.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think protection of human remains should take precedence over a medieval house that might have been present once on the adjacent field.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I wonder if the badgers find this humerus?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Bone To Pick said:


> I wonder if the badgers find this humerus?


(grooaannn)

They wanted to find some bones, so they can recite Shakespeare over them:

"Tibia or not tibia?? That is the question..."


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

This is kinda funny and kinda sad at the same time.

I knew badgers where evil!


----------

